# show won't delete



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a show recorded that will not delete, I have tried from all angles and it is still in "My shows"
I searched the forums but couldn't find much of an answer. Any ideas how to resolve this?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Try rebooting the Tivo.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Check to see if it also shows up in your "Recently Deleted" folder. If so, restore it, and then try to delete it again.
I've had to do this a few times in the past.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Reboot did the trick...Thanks


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

shmelvin said:


> Reboot did the trick...Thanks


Delete using KMTTG worked for me today. It was weird, show was in both deleted list and shows.


----------

